# Marinas in Thailand



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Anyone aware of marinas in Thailand other than Phuket and Pattaya? Looking for a place to berth a 38' sailboat. Tks for any suggestions. (Yeah, I've googled already, that's why I'm asking here...)

S.


----------



## NewSoCalSailor (May 15, 2009)

There's a marina just south of Pattaya in Jomtien. 

I apperantly can't post links yet, but google "oceanmarinayachtclub".

I haven't been to the marina, but I did spend three weeks in Jomtien a few years ago. All the amenities without all the "nightlife".


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Tks, I'm onto them, though so far I cannot get any email reply...

S.


----------



## nightowle (Aug 2, 2006)

Let's us know how you like sailing around Thailand. I'd love to hear about it. Been thinking about a bare boat charter there.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

nightowle said:


> Let's us know how you like sailing around Thailand. I'd love to hear about it. Been thinking about a bare boat charter there.


I will do. I am flying back down to Langkawi, Malaysia, tomorrow. I'll spend a day sailing the boat from Kuah to Rebak Island, where it will be berthed while we finish up all the paperwork associated with the transfer of ownership.

Then I have to sort out the timing for a move up to Thai waters...

I'm very much looking forward to this adventure...

S.


----------

